# Appropriate attire for older people



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm 43 and have just taken up snowboarding. I'm hooked and can't get enough of it. Problem is- how to dress. I don't want to pretend to be something I'm not and dress like a 15 year old. Any help?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

dude seriously im 16 and there are some guys that are your age i board with. 
They were some badass clothes and it looks sweet.
Its not like the 40 year old mom wearing her 12 year old daughters clother lol
I just ordered the burton shaun white cargo pants and check em out, there sweet.
One thing to remember when your snowboarding is you can where what you want and look good in it if you can back it up with skill. If your falling countlessly on a slope waering all these cool clothes, it might turn heads but w/e man. Im an instructor and people in jeans is what turns my head but wear what you think is cool, most boarders arent gona judge you.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Wear what you like....one of the benefits of age is not having to worry about peer pressure.

Just like I hate buying suits and matching ties, I hate buying "styling" boarding wear. Blue, black, grey, warm, waterproof, and quality names. I tend to wear a lot of North Face because I visit their outlet store at least once a year.

Besides, nobody cares how they look at the top of Mt. Tremblant in the -50 windchill! And if you can ride, nobody notices what you're wearing. And if you can't ride yet, your clothes aren't saving you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah dude just be yourself, if you like bright yellow suits go for it lol. 
One thing that will save ur *** on the hill is NOT wearing a (one piece or super tight clothes) lol jokin man, most skiers wear that but thats one thing you wont see alot of boarders wearin.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Duck Commander said:


> I'm 43 and have just taken up snowboarding. I'm hooked and can't get enough of it.


DC, those are my stats exactly (43, new to boarding, and addicted). I started with a pair of '08 Session pants a sales rep gave me and a Columbia ski jacket. Now that that is too hot I went with a Sessions jacket off steep and cheap, well, because it was made for boarding and cheap as hell. As the others have said, wear what ever you like, as long as the pants aren't hanging at mid-thigh with your boxers hanging out , no one is going to pay any attention to your clothes.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Shepherd said:


> As the others have said, wear what ever you like, as long as the pants aren't hanging at mid-thigh with your boxers hanging out , no one is going to pay any attention to your clothes.


Now that I think about it, the only people whose outfits stick in my mind are some of the kids in the park. Some of them can really ride, some are just posers. As for everyone else, I wouldn't be able to tell how old they were unless I rode a lift with them.


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

Shepherd said:


> DC, those are my stats exactly (43, new to boarding, and addicted). I started with a pair of '08 Session pants a sales rep gave me and a Columbia ski jacket. Now that that is too hot I went with a Sessions jacket off steep and cheap, well, because it was made for boarding and cheap as hell. As the others have said, wear what ever you like, as long as the pants aren't hanging at mid-thigh with your boxers hanging out , no one is going to pay any attention to your clothes.



That's cool. Boxers are not hanging out. 

I've just been wearing some black Burton pants that I got on sale and a black coat, white Burton hat (also on clearance). Don't really care too much what I look like right now but didn't want to look like a wannabe. 

I'm catching on pretty well after a rough start and expect to be fairly proficient next year (already have a board and a season pass) so I'm looking for some deals on clothes.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a girdle and truss


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> a girdle and truss



Listen here you whippersnapper!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

First, congrats on finding the sport. It's way fun. Your only regrets will be not starting sooner. 

Second, as for attire, just rock what you want to. Seriously. You were concerned about "pretending to be something your not." Well, if you wear stuff that you *want to*, then your not pretending, for that is who you really *are*. If you wear something you *don't want to*...well, then, and only then, will you be "pretending."


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


>


As someone who has taken in a retarded boy and has provided care for him part time for 13 years that picture just isn't that funny to me. :idk:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well spank my bum!

kudos for your efforts in caring for those less able members of our societies Duck; but seeing as this was a harmless pictorial slight, based upon the inability of more elderly individuals having less control of their bladders, i'll not be packing my bags for your promoted guilt trip just yet.

for your peace of mind however, the image was sourced not from www.pants for retards.com, but from a location where consenting adults enjoy dressing as babies.

but i am grateful for receiving this attempt at making yourself look charitable, by making me look like a cunt. cheers.


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> well spank my bum!
> 
> kudos for your efforts in caring for those less able members of our societies Duck; but seeing as this was a harmless pictorial slight, based upon the inability of more elderly individuals having less control of their bladders, i'll not be packing my bags for your promoted guilt trip just yet.
> 
> ...



Dude! We sure seem to have started off on the wrong foot. Usually it takes me a few more posts to develop some adversaries. Maybe I've been spending too much time on the political forums :dunno: Anyhow no hard feelings. Take care.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

no stress; start as you mean to go on

if you need an adversary, just let me know. be assurred no hard feelings are ever retained and i am glad you are the same.

tell me of your usual 'online banter haunts' and i'll try to muster some contention if you like?

bravo!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> and he is British.....:cheeky4::laugh:


When it comes to Brits, it is so funny how that is all you have to say, and then people just understand. 

It's like, 'Why is that guy not responding to me when I wave at him?"

"Oh, he is blind."

"Ah, now I understand."


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dude im 37..and if you saw what I wear you'll think in 27..I have a hot pink GNU board,green forum boots and wear all Grenade..Seriously age is a number wear what's comfortable and what ever you like. Who care's if other's talk shit..They didn't pay for your lift ticket.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

EDIT: Lol I felt like the previous script was probably a bad way to get people to think of me on this forum.....


----------

